# Cold Smoking Cheese while weather permitting with Q view



## thatcho (Mar 7, 2014)

Picked up a couple different kinds of cheese..













CAM00405.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Mar 7, 2014






This is just a preview as i bring em up to room temp tonight. I will be cold smoking in the morning with Peach pellets with a AMNPT in my MB 30 dual fuel. Pics will follow.

Oh can not forget the Mild Cheddar.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2014)

I have to do more before the weather breaks.

Cheese is so expensive thou.


----------



## thatcho (Mar 8, 2014)

C farmer you are so right can not seem to find any descent deals on cheese. Here is the follow up Q view













CAM00407.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Mar 8, 2014






Above is the Pellet tube with Todd's Alder pellets. Ambient temp was 34 deg. and 100 percent humidity. one third of the tube produced four hours of smoke.













CAM00413.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Mar 8, 2014





   After a nights rest on some cooling racks Vac packed with the new 260 from Lisa. Dates and length of smoke. Also type now THE WAIT.


----------

